# Hello from Montreal area



## MecGen (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello people

I am a semi retired auto mechanic that owned my own shop for 25 years. Been building muscle cars as a hobby for most my life.

Just got my second manual lathe up and running, South Bend 9a. I sold the Atlas (too worn out). I own most of the metal tools that is car related, mig - rig- stick welders, plasma cutters.

I am always on the hunt for parts for my lathe, it a little messed up.

Nice to meet you guys
Frank

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 17, 2020)

Je vais poster bientôt une équipement pour un tour Ultilathe c'est pour faire des pièces a grand volume.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome to the group Frank.
I have a SB9A as well.  I have a few odd parts, what are you after?


----------



## Janger (Feb 17, 2020)

welcome


----------



## francist (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi Frank!

-frank


----------



## MecGen (Feb 17, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> Welcome to the group Frank.
> I have a SB9A as well. I have a few odd parts, what are you after?


Hello

On my spindle smooth belt pulley, I am missing a tooth for the back gear. 
I have a weird automatic feed box, Western Aircraft Tool co, New-All. Its has a broken arm I would love to find but I think I have the only one in the world lol.
I will eventually like to replace my 3 jaw chuck, but am thinking of something new...

If you hear of something 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 17, 2020)

I guess I can’t help.

Tony at http://www.lathes.co.uk/westernaircraft/

wants to hear from anyone with that gearbox.

Cheers
John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MecGen (Feb 18, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> I guess I can’t help.
> 
> Tony at http://www.lathes.co.uk/westernaircraft/
> 
> ...


Thanks John
I am kinda surprised you even heard of it. I will reach out to Tony

Thanks

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## MecGen (Feb 18, 2020)

I forgot to ask, do you have any recommendations for a 3 jaw chuck that works well with the SB9?



Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 18, 2020)

Check out this thread, apparently there are some NOS chucks available 
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/1-1-2-10tpi-3-and-4-jaw-threaded-chucks.1833/

My only recommendation would be to get one with 2 piece jaws.
I have a Pratt&Bernerd 5” that works well on my 9”.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 18, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> Check out this thread, apparently there are some NOS chucks available
> https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/1-1-2-10tpi-3-and-4-jaw-threaded-chucks.1833/



The title of that thread is wrong.  They are 1 1/2" 8tpi chucks.  What does that SB9 need?


----------



## MecGen (Feb 18, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> The title of that thread is wrong. They are 1 1/2" 8tpi chucks. What does that SB9 need?


It's my understanding it 1 1/2 8 TPI

I am going to check it out

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 18, 2020)

The SB9 has a 1 ½ by 8 spindle thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome MecGen


----------

